# Night Spraying?



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Has anyone considered setting up their sprayer with some lights for a night application? My availability for any yard related activities continues to diminish with a 10mo old and another on the way....i'm grasping at straws here.

I wouldn't dare spray anything that would need to be EXACT on the application but thinking a PGRs, Insecticides, Fungicides....maybe even AS? I think I could get away with those in my lines got a little wavy.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

robbybobby said:


> Has anyone considered setting up their sprayer with some lights for a night application? My availability for any yard related activities continues to diminish with a 10mo old and another on the way....i'm grasping at straws here.
> 
> I wouldn't dare spray anything that would need to be EXACT on the application but thinking a PGRs, Insecticides, Fungicides....maybe even AS? I think I could get away with those in my lines got a little wavy.


I'm in the same boat with a 2 year old and a 3mo old. I either sneak back during lunch breaks or strap on the headlamp after the kids are in bed and evening chores are done. Neighbors think I'm crazy.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Late night with a headlamp or flood lights is great during summer. Cooler temperature and often times there's dew on the ground to help keep your lines straight.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

I spray or spread at night too if I'm busy or can't fit it in during the day. I feel you. I always try and mow the day before so I have the lines to guide me. That and a good headlamp are the key to doing it at night.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

LegionLawn said:


> I spray or spread at night too if I'm busy or can't fit it in during the day. I feel you. I always try and mow the day before so I have the lines to guide me. That and a good headlamp are the key to doing it at night.


This is great advice. I use the lines even when spraying in broad daylight.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Headlamp it is. I thought about rigging a few lights to the battery but this is much easier. My wife rolls her eyes at everything I do these days but I have a feeling this next one is going to be extra hard.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

lbb091919 said:


> robbybobby said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone considered setting up their sprayer with some lights for a night application? My availability for any yard related activities continues to diminish with a 10mo old and another on the way....i'm grasping at straws here.
> ...


I'll be joining the crazy neighbor club soon!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

robbybobby said:


> Headlamp it is. I thought about rigging a few lights to the battery but this is much easier. My wife rolls her eyes at everything I do these days but I have a feeling this next one is going to be extra hard.


I get way fewer eye rolls now that everyone has seen me using the vacuum cleaner on the grass. I'm thinking that's about as nutty as you can get.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I have sprayed into the night, but not at night. Basically wrapping it up just after dark. Frankly, the best time to spray for insects on lawns is at night,.. very late at night. Im sure you could rig some sort of wide-beam flash light.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

i would apply anything as long as i could see the stripes and where i was going, cutting stripes really make applying anything foliar needs to be done appropriately


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Never sprayed at night. I don't have headlights ony machine so it would be difficult.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I do the majority of my spray applications at night. I also follow stripes from mowing and my boom covers these two stripes pretty well. I have floodlights around my house and a street lamp nearby that helps a lot. After spraying the lawn about 100 times, could almost do it with my eyes closed. My lawn is only 4,000sq ft so it is pretty manageable at night.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like to spray early in the morning or in the evening because the wind is usually more calm then. The same would hold true for spraying after dark.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

+1 on spraying right around sunrise. I just have to get up before both young kiddos are up for school. I'd love to premix my application the night before but haven't done that yet.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I spray either right at sunset or in complete darkness. I use a headlamp, but it's more of a spot than flood pattern so I need to invest in a different one. With kids it's the best time since there's more time for stuff to dry before they're back outside playing again


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

I have sprayed after midnight many times.... just need a good headlamp and decent neighbors....mines probably think I'm a weirdo lol


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Sufficient light in front + headlamp. Got my first night spray in with little churn. Bugs flocking to the headlamp being the only annoyance.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I usually spray early morning, at twilight/dawn. Def before the dew lifts.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=313145#p313145

Bike light or a bike mount for a flashlight you otherwise use could work out well. Most flashlights are a bit narrow-beam but adequate for our smaller equipment.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

Get you some UV dye for the sprayer and a black light bulb headlamp. Sure that would work. In fact that's probably how they roll at Augusta. Probably. You might end up talking to policemen more than you'd like, explaining who you are and what you're up to traipsing about in the dead of night, but sure.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Get you some UV dye for the sprayer and a black light bulb headlamp. Sure that would work. In fact that's probably how they roll at Augusta. Probably. You might end up talking to policemen more than you'd like, explaining who you are and what you're up to traipsing about in the dead of night, but sure.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love this. I kinda want to try it too! :ugeek:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Get you some UV dye for the sprayer and a black light bulb headlamp. Sure that would work. In fact that's probably how they roll at Augusta. Probably. You might end up talking to policemen more than you'd like, explaining who you are and what you're up to traipsing about in the dead of night, but sure.


thats actually a really good idea to use uv dye :lol:


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> Get you some UV dye for the sprayer and a black light bulb headlamp. Sure that would work. In fact that's probably how they roll at Augusta. Probably. You might end up talking to policemen more than you'd like, explaining who you are and what you're up to traipsing about in the dead of night, but sure.


 😂 love it!

I'm another one struggling with making time for lawn tasks. Two daughters, 5mo and 3yr.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

Definitely a night sprayer here with a 4 and 6yo at home. I replaced the factory lights on the tractor with 18w LED units and added one to the rear so I can keep an eye on the sprayer. I make sure to mow at 45 degrees the mow prior to spraying, makes it very easy to follow my sprayer tracks. The tractor also doubles as a sled puller in winter, kids love it


----------

